# Red Spinach



## Elvia1023

Just one of the things that caught my eye a while back. It's a great nitric oxide enhancer and should help with circulation and blood pressure issues. Just a few quick studies listed below. Definitely worth looking into. 

1. *Potential anticancer effect of red spinach (Amaranthus gangeticus) extract.*

Sani HA1, Rahmat A, Ismail M, Rosli R, Endrini S.

Author information

1Department of Nutrition and Health Sciences, Universiti Putra, Malaysia 43400, Serdang, Selangor Darul Ehsan, Malaysia.
Abstract

The objective of this study was to determine the anti cancer effects of red spinach (Amaranthus gangeticus Linn) in vitro and in vivo. For in vitro study, microtitration cytotoxic assay was done using 3-(4,5-dimethylthiazol-2-il)-2,5-diphenil tetrazolium bromide (MTT) kit assay. Results showed that aqueous extract of A gangeticus inhibited the proliferation of liver cancer cell line (HepG2) and breast cancer cell line (MCF-7). The IC(50) values were 93.8 mu g/ml and 98.8 mu g/ml for HepG2 and MCF-7, respectively. The inhibitory effect was also observed in colon cancer cell line (Caco-2), but a lower percentage compared to HepG2 and MCF-7. For normal cell line (Chang Liver), there was no inhibitory effect. In the in vivo study, hepatocarcinogenesis was monitored in rats according to Solt and Farber (1976) without partial hepatectomy. Assay of tumour marker enzymes such as glutathione S-transferase (GST), gamma-glutamyl transpeptidase (GGT), uridyl diphosphoglucuronyl transferase (UDPGT) and alkaline phosphatase (ALP) were carried out to determine the severity of hepatocarcinogenesis. The result found that supplementation of 5%, 7.5% and 10% of A. gangeticus aqueous extract to normal rats did not show any significant difference towards normal control (P <0.05). The exposure of the rats to chemical carcinogens diethylnitrosamine (DEN) and 2-acetylaminofluorene (AAF) showed a significant increase in specific enzyme activity of GGT, GST, UDPGT and ALP compared to normal control (P <0.05). However, it was found that the supplementation of A. gangeticus aqueous extract in 5%, 7.5% and 10% to cancer-induced rats could inhibit the activity of all tumour marker enzymes especially at 10% (P <0.05). Supplementation of anti cancer drug glycyrrhizin at suggested dose (0.005%) did not show any suppressive effect towards cancer control (P <0.05). In conclusion, A. gangeticus showed anticancer potential in in vitro and in vivo studies.

PMID: 15563447 


2. *Red Spinach Extract Supplementation Improves Cycle Time Trial Performance in Recreationally Active Men and Women.*

Gonzalez AM1, Accetta MR1, Spitz RW1, Mangine GT2, Ghigiarelli JJ1, Sell KM1.

Author information

1Department of Health Professions, Hofstra University, Hempstead, New York.2Department of Exercise Science and Sport Management, Kennesaw State University, Kennesaw, Georgia.
Abstract

Gonzalez, AM, Accetta, MR, Spitz, RW, Mangine, GT, Ghigiarelli, JJ, and Sell, KM. Red spinach extract supplementation improves cycle time trial performance in recreationally active men and women. J Strength Cond Res XX(X): 000-000, 2019-To examine the effects of short-term red spinach extract (RSE) supplementation on cycling time trial performance, 17 recreationally active men (n = 9, 22.2 ± 3.8 years) and women (n = 8, 22.8 ± 3.5 years) underwent 2 testing sessions administered in a ran***ized, counterbalanced, double-blind fashion. Subjects were assigned to supplement daily with 1 g of RSE or placebo (PL) for 7 days priorly and 1 hour before completing a 4-km cycling time trial test. Performance variables (time-to-completion, average power, relative power, cadence, and average speed), subjective measures (perceived exertion and muscle fatigue), heart rate, and blood pressure were assessed during each testing session. Compared to PL, RSE supplementation significantly lowers (p = 0.017, ηp = 0.24) post-exercise diastolic blood pressure (66.1 ± 6.1 vs. 70.1 ± 5.0 mm Hg). Red spinach extract supplementation also significantly improved (p ≤ 0.022, ηp = 0.30-0.37) 4-km completion time (404.6 ± 24.6 vs. 410.6 ± 31.3 seconds), average power (185.9 ± 32.2 vs. 181.6 ± 35.1 W), relative power (2.53 ± 0.44 vs. 2.46 ± 0.40 W·kg), and average speed (35.7 ± 2.2 vs. 35.3 ± 2.5 km·h). In addition, significant trial × sex interactions (p ≤ 0.022, ηp = 0.30-0.36) were observed for these performance measures, whereby only women showed significant improvement during RSE compared with PL trials. In conclusion, RSE supplementation significantly reduced time-to-completion, increased measures of power and speed, and lowered post-exercise diastolic blood pressure during a 4-km cycling time trial without altering subjects' perceived exertion or subjective measures of muscle fatigue. Finally, it is possible that women may be more responsive in regard to increasing performance after supplementation.

PMID: 31136549 DOI: 10.1519/JSC.0000000000003173 


3. *Differential vascular reactivity responses acutely following ingestion of a nitrate rich red spinach extract.*

Haun CT1, Kephart WC1, Holland AM1, Mobley CB1, McCloskey AE1, Shake JJ1, Pascoe DD1, Roberts MD1,2, Martin JS3,4.

Author information

1School of Kinesiology, Auburn University, Auburn, AL, 36849, USA.2Department of Cell Biology and Physiology, Edward Via College of Osteopathic Medicine-Auburn Campus, 910 S. Donahue Drive, Auburn, AL, 36832, USA.3School of Kinesiology, Auburn University, Auburn, AL, 36849, USA. [email protected].4Department of Cell Biology and Physiology, Edward Via College of Osteopathic Medicine-Auburn Campus, 910 S. Donahue Drive, Auburn, AL, 36832, USA. [email protected].
Abstract

INTRODUCTION: 

Inorganic nitrate ingestion has been posited to affect arterial blood pressure and vascular function.

PURPOSE: 

We sought to determine the acute effect of a red spinach extract (RSE) high in inorganic nitrate on vascular reactivity 1-h after ingestion in peripheral conduit and resistance arteries.

METHODS: 

Fifteen (n = 15; males 8, females 7) apparently healthy subjects (aged 23.1 ± 3.3 years; BMI 27.2 ± 3.7 kg/m2) participated in this crossover design, double-blinded study. Subjects reported to the lab ≥2-h post-prandial and consumed RSE (1000 mg dose; ~90 mg nitrate) or placebo (PBO). Venipuncture was performed on three occasions: baseline, 30-min post-ingestion and between 65 to 75-min post-ingestion. Baseline vascular measurements [i.e., calf venous occlusion plethysmography, brachial artery flow-mediated dilation (FMD)], 30-min of continuous blood pressure (BP) and heart rate (HR) analysis, and follow-up vascular measurements beginning at 40-min post-ingestion were also performed.

RESULTS: 

Humoral nitrate following RSE ingestion was significantly higher at 30- (+54 %; P = 0.039) and 65 to 75-min post-ingestion compared to baseline (+255 %, P < 0.001) and PBO at the same time points (P < 0.05). No significant changes in BP or HR occurred in either condition. Peak reactive hyperemia (RH) calf blood flow increased significantly (+13.7 %; P = 0.016) following RSE ingestion, whereas it decreased (-14.0 %; P = 0.008) following PBO ingestion. No significant differential FMD responses were detected (P > 0.05), though RH was decreased following the baseline measure in both conditions.

CONCLUSIONS: 

RSE significantly increased plasma nitrate 30-min post-ingestion, but acute microvascular (i.e., resistance vasculature) reactivity increases were isolated to the lower limb and no appreciable change in brachial artery FMD was observed.

KEYWORDS: 

Amaranthus tricolor; Endothelial function; Flow-mediated dilation; Inorganic nitrate; Red spinach; Venous occlusion plethysmography

PMID: 27695978 DOI: 10.1007/s00421-016-3478-8


----------



## SURGE

Good info. I don't recall ever seeing this for sale. It looks like it would be a good alternative to beetroot extract. Has anyone used this?


----------



## ASHOP

SURGE said:


> Good info. I don't recall ever seeing this for sale. It looks like it would be a good alternative to beetroot extract. Has anyone used this?



It doesn't ring a bell to me either seeing it for sell anywhere I shop either. I will definitely add it to my shopping list this week.


----------



## lycan Venom

Think the research should be extended into other plants that express high amount of anthocyanin production (purple to pink pigmentation in the foliage) as well as flavonoids. The high nitrate could also be from easily digestible nitrogen (ammonium nitrate) which microbes (fungus and bacteria i.e. azotobacter, azospirillum, and mycorrhizae) feed off and give mobile nutrients to the plant through the root system... anyways, carotenoids/anthocyanin/lycopene are all valuable phytochemicals which we should have more clinical research on as they have high potential to combat free radicals inside the body and potentially help with other repair functions related to bodybuilding.

Don't mind the plant science talk.. i can go for days as I have dedicated myself to being a botanist/horticulturist in legal cannabis/hemp for my son's CP/ASD.


----------



## ASHOP

My local stores didn't have any. Looked at 3 different places today. I have someone who can obtain it for me though, just not going to always be convenient.


----------



## lycan Venom

Buy some seeds and grow the plant in a 4x2x2 raised garden bed with some quality soil such as . Use azotobacter, azospirillum, mycorrhizea to get the root mass healthy and strong. Use Bacillus Thuringiensis and Beauveria bassiana as your systemic IPM and potassium salts of fatty acids (insecticidal soap) 60ml to Neem Oil 30ml per Gallon of water used as a weekly foliar spray IPM.


----------



## striffe

lycan Venom said:


> Buy some seeds and grow the plant in a 4x2x2 raised garden bed with some quality soil such as . Use azotobacter, azospirillum, mycorrhizea to get the root mass healthy and strong. Use Bacillus Thuringiensis and Beauveria bassiana as your systemic IPM and potassium salts of fatty acids (insecticidal soap) 60ml to Neem Oil 30ml per Gallon of water used as a weekly foliar spray IPM.



You lost me  You are just showing off now


----------



## Elvia1023

SURGE said:


> Good info. I don't recall ever seeing this for sale. It looks like it would be a good alternative to beetroot extract. Has anyone used this?



Yes a very good alternative to beetroot root. It's marketed as 4 times the amount of natural nitrate compared to beetroot juice.



ASHOP said:


> My local stores didn't have any. Looked at 3 different places today. I have someone who can obtain it for me though, just not going to always be convenient.



Innovapharm sell it as a standalone but I recommend their pump product (Nova Pump) as it contains 1 full serving (1000mg) per 1 scoop serving. On top of that it contains some good stuff (8g citrulline malate, 4g glycerpump, 100mg S7 and 250mcg Pegapump).


----------



## Viking

Elvia1023 said:


> Yes a very good alternative to beetroot root. It's marketed as 4 times the amount of natural nitrate compared to beetroot juice.
> 
> 
> 
> Innovapharm sell it as a standalone but I recommend their pump product (Nova Pump) as it contains 1 full serving (1000mg) per 1 scoop serving. On top of that it contains some good stuff (8g citrulline malate, 4g glycerpump, 100mg S7 and 250mcg Pegapump).



I will try that product as I need a good pump product.


----------



## AGGRO

Never heard of it but it sounds like it could be really useful especially pre workout. Has anyone used it?


----------



## Elvia1023

AGGRO said:


> Never heard of it but it sounds like it could be really useful especially pre workout. Has anyone used it?



As posted I haven't yet but I will fairly soon. I will defintitely be adding the Novo Pump product next time I order supplements. They have a new version called Novo Pump Neuro which is the same as the original with the addition of some cognitive enhancers (l-tyrosine, alcar, alpha gpc and huperzine a).


----------

